# All Texas Troopers Banned From Showing Tattoos



## kwflatbed

The _American-Statesman_ of Austin, Texas has reported that the Texas Department of Safety on Wednesday, March 22, required all 2,700 of its uniformed troopers to cover or remove their tattoos. Unlike many state police departments, the rule makes no exceptions for military tattoos.

The article also attributes public comments and a surge in troopers with tattoos as impetus for the ordinance.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Wait Texas has only 2700 troopers Massachusetts which is about 10x smaller than Texas has 2100 troopers!!!


----------



## Dane

Different jobs. Different demographics. Apples & oranges.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Dane said:


> Different jobs. Different demographics. Apples & oranges.


Ok if you say so!


----------



## PearlOnyx

Irish,

Does Texas have a separate investigative type agency? I know here in Florida we only have around 2000 Troopers as well, but FDLE and other agencies handle a large percentage of investigatory duties that in Massachusetts, MSP would be responsible for. That may explain the difference in Texas as well.


----------



## LA Copper

California (CHP) has around 6000 officers (they aren't called troopers out here) but they don't do patrol work in towns without police departments like they do back there. They pretty much stick to the highways and unincorporated roads.


----------



## Killjoy

And...back onto topic...

Sort of seems unfair...granted I don't have any tattoos, nor do I think they look particulary professional when visible in uniform, but to punish officer already hired by making then get tattoos removed seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Pinkos307

Dane said:


> Different jobs. Different demographics. Apples & oranges.


Highly disagree....you ever seen Dallas SWAT.....border issues??? Much harder job there.


----------



## Guest

Notice the term "uniformed troopers". Depending on the source, I've heard that only 30%-50% of MSP personnel work uniformed patrol, and I'm sure Texas has a large amount of non-uniformed DPS people.


----------



## Se7en

What about a half sleeve? I have ink, though I attempt to keep it covered. Nothing on my forearms YET.


----------



## texdep

PearlOnyx said:


> Irish,
> 
> Does Texas have a separate investigative type agency? I know here in Florida we only have around 2000 Troopers as well, but FDLE and other agencies handle a large percentage of investigatory duties that in Massachusetts, MSP would be responsible for. That may explain the difference in Texas as well.


Yes there are other branches of the Department of Public Safety in Texas. The investigation arm is the Texas Randers for example.


----------



## tarc

The main function of the Texas DPS is highway patrol. The do have an investigative unit (Texas Rangers) and a drug unit. The comparison of Texas DPS to MSP is apples and oranges. In Texas, the Sheriff Department would cover the areas needing fulltime police enforcement. The DPS will also assist, but for the most part they are on the highways. I give them all the credit in the world. I wouldn't want to be on patrol by myself near the Mexican border with no back-up for miles and miles. I'll stick to the city. As far as the tattoo issue, If you have a tattoo on only one of your arms that's OK. But if both arms are tatted up, sorry guys cover them up. The public, in particular young kids, look up to the police. I think if your arms have a bunch of tattoos it looks unprofessional.


----------



## dcs2244

Tats are not offensive...if you are a sailor, biker or Maori tribesman. They have no place on a police officer *if they are not concealable by the uniform*.

If one wants tattoos, piercings, long hair, etcetera: police work is not for you.


----------

